# My scrap metal 48” belt grinder



## Chris_V (Feb 8, 2020)

I know this looks a bit rough but it tracks true and the only new parts are a 5/8” bolt and the two wheels. I have around $100 in it.

I plan to put an old trampoline spring for a tensioner and I have a 2”x9” piece of pyroceram for a platen. I’ll be working on it thru next week when I get time.

the wheel is 5.5” and the motor is 3/4 hp and 3600 rpm. Can’t remember the exact number it is around 5000 FPM.


----------



## mikey (Feb 8, 2020)

Awesome! I love the string-hammer tensioning device. If it works and tracks, that is what counts. Have you figured out how you're going to put a tool rest on it or do you even plan to?


----------



## royesses (Feb 8, 2020)

Very nice. When it is completed please post some more photographs of it. I've been trying to decide if I want to make one or buy one.

Roy


----------



## Chris_V (Feb 8, 2020)

mikey said:


> Awesome! I love the string-hammer tensioning device. If it works and tracks, that is what counts. Have you figured out how you're going to put a tool rest on it or do you even plan to?



It will have a tilting table. Already thinking about how to build it.


----------



## Chris_V (Feb 15, 2020)

View attachment IMG_4531.MOV





Chris_V said:


> It will have a tilting table. Already thinking about how to build it.



Well platen and table completed. It is running in these pics 
View attachment IMG_4531.MOV



View attachment IMG_4531.MOV


----------



## Chris_V (Feb 15, 2020)

It works. Now I need practice.


----------

